# Zaire Blue Pics



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are a few recent pics of my WC Kapampa colony. All are doing well and they will be moving into the new 265 gallon soon (they are in the 125 now).

Thanks for looking.

One of the girls









My alpha male









Another one of the girls









Alpha again









Russ


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice looking group! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ApexPredator said:


> Nice looking group! Thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks AP!

Russ


----------



## marco13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice colony!


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Fronts, those are beautiful! :wink:


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice Kaps Russ :thumb: How are the **** comming along?

BTW: all Zaires are inferior to the Majestic/purple monster... Moba :wink:


----------



## brettokok (Dec 5, 2006)

wow Russ that alpha looks amazing, and nice trailers!


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Very nice fronts, wish I had a few of those girls


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

VinCe said:


> Nice Kaps Russ :thumb: How are the fry comming along?
> 
> BTW: all Zaires are inferior to the Majestic/purple monster... Moba :wink:


Thanks for the kuods everyone!

VinCe, the fry situation has hit a little hickup. My last two girls to drop tubes decided to take them back up without spawning. I believe two things caused that: #1 my beta has become a big bratt and has been too agressiive with he girls. I had to put him in jail as I felt the level of stress was getting too high. They were fine in a 180 but since they have been in the 125 beta has become a problem. The 125 gallon tank is just too small for this group (thought I'd give it a try). I am in the process of setting up the 265. Problem #2 was all the construction from my basement buildout. Those two girls just happened to pull their tubes back up when we were drilling into aluminum and shooting shells into concrete right in front of them. The best thing you can do to help your frontosa breed is to leave them alone (IMO) and I just was not able to do that with the basement project. I think, I have about another month before my next girl will be ready to spawn. The 265 should help. Not sure if I have put up pics of the basement project, here's a couple below. We finished 844 square foot of our walkout basement. It is 99.387% done (got a few little items on our punch list to check off).

Here's the 125 in the wall









You can see the 265 off to the left









Here's the 265 with black paint drying on the backside









I splurged with the stand & canopy.. Prestige Rosewood  









Here's a shot of the walkout









Anyone want to help me lift the 265 on the stand? :wink:

Russ


----------



## gunner36 (May 10, 2008)

That is awesome russ, that 265 is awesome. I got my 125, and as soon as I got that I wanted something bigger. It is a never ending cycle, it has become even worse then my gun collecting obsession. Oh well I need something to do.

If you seriously need help just let me know, I could help you lift up that beast.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

gunner36 said:


> ...If you seriously need help just let me know, I could help you lift up that beast.


Thanks gunner, I just may take you up on that offer :wink: I think I may have some help tomorrow and I hope it will be on the stand. That thing is heavy.

Russ


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

"The best thing you can do to help your frontosa breed is to leave them alone" I cant agree more with that statement Russ.

Sorry to hear about the fry hickup but its getting close to the end just hang in there :thumb: then you can just sit back and relax and watch them breed. Have you thought of starting 2 colonies? one male per tank be really awesome with few females  Cant wait to see that 265 up and running. Keep up posted.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

VinCe said:


> "The best thing you can do to help your frontosa breed is to leave them alone" I cant agree more with that statement Russ.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the fry hickup but its getting close to the end just hang in there :thumb: then you can just sit back and relax and watch them breed. Have you thought of starting 2 colonies? one male per tank be really awesome with few females  Cant wait to see that 265 up and running. Keep up posted.


My long term plan for the 125 is a tropheus show tank with a few other tangs mixed in. I need to save some money first as the basement project and that 265 have put a dent in my check book (there is still smoke coming from my wallet :roll: ). For now, until I can spring for some wc tropheus, I am going to put some juvies that I have growing out in the 125, I will also put in some yellow labs and calvus inkfin. I will probably seel the juvies and use the cash to help purchase the trophs. I'll try dig up some new photos of the juvies witht he labs (the labs are hard to photgraph as they are constantly zipping here & there.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's one of my juvies with half a calvus...









The labs just don't sit still for a good shot









Here's a fry from my last girl to spawn (he needs more siblings to play with, I am tempted to put some lab fry in with him)


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

Razzo said:


> My long term plan for the 125 is a tropheus show tank with a few other tangs mixed in. I need to save some money first as the basement project and that 265 have put a dent in my check book (there is still smoke coming from my wallet :roll: ). For now, until I can spring for some wc tropheus, I am going to put some juvies that I have growing out in the 125, I will also put in some yellow labs and calvus inkfin. I will probably seel the juvies and use the cash to help purchase the trophs. I'll try dig up some new photos of the juvies witht he labs (the labs are hard to photgraph as they are constantly zipping here & there.


I could only imagine how light your wallet is right now. ..

Those little buggers grew a lot and although you have a loner from your recent female I am sure now that things are a bit more settle they will go ahead and continue the assembly line :thumb:


----------

